# Rubs already



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Went down to the cabin this weekend to set up me *NEW* trail cam. As i was walking past my ladder stand i noticed this on a tree about 10 feet from my stand. I didnt think bucks would start rubbing velvet till around the end of august or later but i've never been scouting this early either. I didnt get a good picture of the ground but it was all tore up and full of some nice tracks. I think im starting to get a case of that buck fever!!!!


----------



## Kat King (Feb 20, 2012)

That looks like a lightning strike to me. Way too early for deer to start rubbing already. And it looks a little extreme in size to me.


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with lightning strike, a tree in my backyard looked very similar last year, at the ground level the bolt exited the tree and blew off bark, and looked black just like that.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i seen a large 4 point the other day that did not have any velvet,so i would say they are rubbing.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That&#8217;s certainly not a deer rub. Most likely lightening. Something is wrong if a deer doesn&#8217;t have velvet now, but it probably did. Some times on small deer it can be very tough to tell. Without a doubt, the bucks are not making rubs now.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry to say but I think that's a BIGFOOT RUB.

Nik,


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks kinda Squatchy.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Agree with others - lightning struck that tree.

I usually start looking for rubs right around a month from now. They tend to really get rubbing heavy the first 2-3 weeks of Sept in the areas I hunt.

I have seen 7 bucks in the last 3 days of various age classes and all were still clearly full velvet. OT - I had gone weeks without seeing a single velvet buck in all my travels for work (which is odd); then I see 7 different bucks in 3 days!!! The largest was actually crossing the road from my local hunting ground - large body, red coat, skinny neck, wide tall rack, but going to be lacking some mass. A shooter for most and likely will end up being one for me too this fall.


----------

